# Happy New Year



## -Oy- (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy New Year for 2019! And lang may yer lum reek!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2018)

Fab!!! happy new year *Oy*


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 31, 2018)

What is that/// some kind of cheese?

Happy New Year


----------



## -Oy- (Jan 2, 2019)

Ta 

"Lang may yer lum reek" is an old Scottish way of wishing you well. It means "Long may your chimney smoke."


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> What is that/// some kind of cheese?
> 
> Happy New Year




... At Hogmany RR... the first footer ( the first dark haired man over the threshold ), has to bring a little bit of coal, a little bit of food , and a little bit of something to drink (usually whisky) , for luck for the rest of the year.  As the coal is handed over to the householder, the phrase ''lang may yer lum reek'' is quoted, and it literally means Long May your chimney smoke, in other words, may you always stay prosperous


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 2, 2019)

Happy New Year!


----------



## drifter (Jan 27, 2019)

Very nice and nicely done.


----------

